# Furry Fetishes



## Zipline (May 21, 2016)

Do you have a furry based fetish? If so, would you mind sharing?
I like fat furries. :3 Telling secrets is fun! ^_^


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 21, 2016)

Everything is my fetish.


----------



## Shotalicious (May 21, 2016)

I like knotting, shotas and masochistic stuff uvu;;;;;


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 21, 2016)

Shotalicious said:


> masochistic stuff uvu;;;;;


Luck you, I'm a Satanist. Now lay on the floor while I pour hot wax all over you. :v


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 21, 2016)

Why you wishings to know koko's weaknesses? You is planning on invading me? >:c


----------



## Zipline (May 22, 2016)

Elohiim_Koshiiri said:


> Why you wishings to know koko's weaknesses? You is planning on invading me? >:c


Yus! I am going to invade your space with petting and all of the cuddles! >:3 MEOW MEW MEW!! (Evil kitteh laugh)


----------



## Wither (May 22, 2016)

Beastiality


----------



## Zipline (May 22, 2016)

Wither said:


> Beastiality


Ohhhhhhh, you silly bird! ^_^


----------



## Wither (May 22, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Ohhhhhhh, you silly bird! ^_^


You don't know if I'm kidding or not.


----------



## rhansen23 (May 22, 2016)

knotting and pup play


----------



## Ricky (May 22, 2016)

I would say so 

I mean, aside from just the fursuit and furry porn thing, I've been attracted to cartoons (yes, sexually) waaaaay before I ever was to people.


----------



## Zipline (May 22, 2016)

Ricky said:


> I would say so
> 
> I mean, aside from just the fursuit and furry porn thing, I've been attracted to cartoons (yes, sexually) waaaaay before I ever was to people.



Right on! They seem more amusing in my opinion. Perhaps because we do not see them in the wild. ._. But yus, pokemon is amazing! ^_^


----------



## Matcha (May 22, 2016)

literally nothing
well, i mean
'cept collars and leashes, but that's not a strictly furry thing
oh god i'm so vanilla


----------



## Zipline (May 22, 2016)

Matcha said:


> literally nothing
> well, i mean
> 'cept collars and leashes, but that's not a strictly furry thing
> oh god i'm so vanilla



Woof. *Pets doggy* Have a treat! Have them all... >:3


----------



## Ricky (May 22, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Right on! They seem more amusing in my opinion. Perhaps because we do not see them in the wild. ._. But yus, pokemon is amazing! ^_^



I'm more of a Disney fan ;3


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 22, 2016)

I'm just trying to get fucking laid, god dammit.  I don't think shitting in a diaper and having a sexual affinity for pups would make it any easier, so I have conditioned myself to hate anybody who feels that way.
Like, god damn, it's hard enough to find ATTRACTIVE feminine men let alone a girl (trans or not both ways, I don't care) that doesn't piss me off; even on the internet.  There, that's my answer.
Edit: I got a minor paw thing, but I'm not a freak about it.  Vanilla and fucking proud.


----------



## Wither (May 22, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Vanilla and fucking proud.


Please teach me how to be proud.
I get bullied for being vanilla. Shit sucks :c
(This is actually legitimate. Furries are fucking mean, yo.)


----------



## rhansen23 (May 22, 2016)

Wither said:


> Please teach me how to be proud.
> I get bullied for being vanilla. Shit sucks :c
> (This is actually legitimate. Furries are fucking mean, yo.)



Why on earth would anyone bully someone for being vanilla? That's just asinine, its the baseline neutral!

Sigh, people are assholes


----------



## spiderwolves (May 22, 2016)

Vanilla by furry standards, freaky by non-furry standards for liking those anthro tiddies.
too bad there isn't much lesbian yiff out there that's to my liking in the first place.


----------



## Wither (May 22, 2016)

rhansen23 said:


> Why on earth would anyone bully someone for being vanilla? That's just asinine, its the baseline neutral!
> 
> Sigh, people are assholes


I... really don't know? Furries are weird. 
Like, being serious? I've actually found I'm scared to be vanilla due to the reactions I've received for it. I wish I was joking.


----------



## rhansen23 (May 22, 2016)

Wither said:


> I... really don't know? Furries are weird.
> Like, being serious? I've actually found I'm scared to be vanilla due to the reactions I've received for it. I wish I was joking.



That's pretty awful, I'm sorry. And yeah, that's like the opposite of the mainstream society at large, Bit of a major shift if you ask me. But as I said I got a share of kinks and toys so Im used to being the weird one.


----------



## Wither (May 22, 2016)

rhansen23 said:


> That's pretty awful, I'm sorry.


I'll be fine. I'm not scarred for life or anything :v
I'm just cautious to admit that I'm not into many things. Which is weird.


----------



## Matcha (May 22, 2016)

Wither said:


> I... really don't know? Furries are weird.
> Like, being serious? I've actually found I'm scared to be vanilla due to the reactions I've received for it. I wish I was joking.


No joke, I've been poked fun at for being vanilla, too. If you don't fuck a horse wearing a shit covered diaper, you're pretty much trash.
But hey, if someone can't accept you for just not being into shit covered stallions, they're not worth your time in the first place.
Vanilla pride, yo'.


----------



## Zipline (May 22, 2016)

Matcha said:


> No joke, I've been poked fun at for being vanilla, too. If you don't fuck a horse wearing a shit covered diaper, you're pretty much trash.
> But hey, if someone can't accept you for just not being into shit covered stallions, they're not worth your time in the first place.
> Vanilla pride, yo'.



What do they say? .__. Seems like a large portion of furs prefer vanilla.


----------



## Matcha (May 22, 2016)

Zipline said:


> What do they say? .__. Seems like a large portion of furs prefer vanilla.


Usually, I get a lot of people who figure out I'm very vanilla (I think my oddest fetish is just collars and leashes and a little bit of light bondage) try to force me into their fetishes, and upon declining, backlash. That's how a lot of furries are. They think everyone is open to everything, and when someone isn't, they're honestly shocked. "What?! You're not into several fox dildos being shoved into every orafice?! How are you even a furry?"
like really lol
this is why people outside of the fandom think furries are literally a fetish group when it's so much more than that


----------



## Matcha (May 22, 2016)

A lot of furries are also extremely touchy. Like, I've been "snuggled" on several occassions by absolute strangers, even had my ear bitten by some WILD FURRY APPEARS that I just met. Upon being like, "ew, please don't, please respect my space", each time, they were extremely shocked. One even called me a bitch. So, being vanilla actually seems to be the taboo here!


----------



## modfox (May 22, 2016)

same


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 22, 2016)

Wither said:


> I'll be fine. I'm not scarred for life or anything :v
> I'm just cautious to admit that I'm not into many things. Which is weird.


The diaper-shitters and piss-drinkers just use the fandom as a safe haven and then get defensive when the real furries try to claim back their land.  All we have to do is wait for a more impressionable fandom to grab those idiots attention and we'll finally be free...


----------



## Wither (May 22, 2016)

Zipline said:


> What do they say? .__. Seems like a large portion of furs prefer vanilla.


A large portion of FaF, mind. FaF in it's past was not so accepting to people bringing up their fetishes.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 22, 2016)

Wither said:


> A large portion of FaF, mind. FaF in it's past was not so accepting to people bringing up their fetishes.


Sounds like heaven.


----------



## Wither (May 22, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Sounds like heaven.


Heh, maybe. I'm not much of an old fag. I'd have to at least be around for the blackhole to be called that. I'm not entitled to reminiscing.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Wither (May 22, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


>


Can't tell if your fetish is arson, pizza, or snuff.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 22, 2016)

Wither said:


> Can't tell if your fetish is arson, pizza, or snuff.



The world may never know.
But in seriousness,I'm pretty vanilla as fuck..so a lot of these furry fetishes are kinda 'holy shit' to me.
I don't believe I have any real fetishes,besides light bondage and blindfolding.
But then again,sex just really isn't my thing Lol.


----------



## Shotalicious (May 22, 2016)

Ey, I dont know why anyone would shame ya for being normal, you do you mah friends~
I personally am just very masochistic, but most stuff like watersports, fecal matter, vore and diapers are really not my thing. Kinda disgusting if I can be completely honest, as im a complete germaphobe ^v^;;


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 22, 2016)

Shotalicious said:


> Ey, I dont know why anyone would shame ya for being normal, you do you mah friends~
> I personally am just very masochistic, but most stuff like watersports, fecal matter, vore and diapers are really not my thing. Kinda disgusting if I can be completely honest, as im a complete germaphobe ^v^;;



Same,bodily fluids based fetishes really freak me out.
[...I do like inflicting pain on others,if they ask it but it's not something I actively seek out so I don't think it's a fetish?..Just more gratification then anything.]
I'm more for the excessive making out and snuggles.  oAo


----------



## Zipline (May 22, 2016)

Just realized mine might not be a fetish.. .3. 
Liking fat furs is more of a preference but i have lots of palls who prefer skinny ones. If i saw a real anthro i do not care what it looked like, it would be amazing!


----------



## Wither (May 22, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> The world may never know.
> But in seriousness,I'm pretty vanilla as fuck..so a lot of these furry fetishes are kinda 'holy shit' to me.
> I don't believe I have any real fetishes,besides light bondage and blindfolding.
> But then again,sex just really isn't my thing Lol.


Is blindfolding a fetish?
What even counts as a fetish.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 22, 2016)

Wither said:


> Is blindfolding a fetish?
> What even counts as a fetish.



I think it's the sense of isolation/weakness/submission that makes blindfolding a fetish?
But I don't get my jollies off to it,I just like feeling vulnerable sometimes,it spices shit up a bit. 
God,I don't fucking know anymore.
Lol.


*fetish*
A _fetish_ is an extremely strong devotion to something. There are sexual _fetishes_ and nonsexual _fetishes_: both are obsessive interests.

The most common use of the word _fetish_ is probably the sexual meaning. Someone with a foot fetish is abnormally interested in feet and gets sexual pleasure from seeing, being around, and even thinking about feet. There are probably thousands of sexual fetishes, most of which are too inappropriate to write about here. A non-sexual fetish is just an excessive interest in something, like a football fan who lives and breathes everything NFL.


*Source:* https://www.vocabulary.com/dictionary/fetish


----------



## Astus (May 22, 2016)

Check my fa page under my favorites, you'll find out pretty quickly


----------



## Somnium (May 22, 2016)

idk murrsuits maybe? And a bunch more related with bestiality 



Wither said:


> What even counts as a fetish.



Getting turned on by something which your society deems as non-arousing.


----------



## MaliaXO (May 22, 2016)

Wither said:


> Is blindfolding a fetish?
> What even counts as a fetish.



Whatever it is, its awesome hahaha
and btw... being on this website counts as a fetish LOL


 if she was real, shed be my fetish


----------



## euthanizedCanine (May 22, 2016)

I'm a normie in comparison to a lot of people on FurAffinity ^^" 
I don't really get my rocks off to anything except getting to see my SO nude or fantasizing about us doing stuff??
Plus light bondage, nothing intricate though. A blindfold or collar is gr8, but that's about as far as I go?
A lot of people think that because you lack all these fetishes, you must have a very low libido.
That's not really the case :?


----------



## MaliaXO (May 22, 2016)

Somnium said:


> idk murrsuits maybe? And a bunch more related with bestiality
> 
> 
> 
> Getting turned on by something which your society deems as non-arousing.


we could also be referring to Taboos


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 22, 2016)

Wither said:


> Beastiality


Gr8 b8 m8


----------



## Multoran (May 22, 2016)

A "fetish" for furries is a form of zoophilia.
Have fun, sweet cheeks.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 22, 2016)

Multoran said:


> A "fetish" for furries is a form of zoophilia.
> Have fun, sweet cheeks.


Oh, I'm fairly certain @Fallowfox would argue that.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (May 22, 2016)

Matcha said:


> oh god i'm so vanilla





RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Vanilla and fucking proud.





Wither said:


> I get bullied for being vanilla





rhansen23 said:


> Why on earth would anyone bully someone for being vanilla?


Ok, color me confused. What the fuck even is vanilla in this sense? Call me uneducated in.. sexual things, but someone please, without going into too many details, what does it mean to be "vanilla" in this sense?


----------



## All#the#fuR (May 22, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> Ok, color me confused. What the fuck even is vanilla in this sense? Call me uneducated in.. sexual things, but someone please, without going into too many details, what does it mean to be "vanilla" in this sense?


Plain sex


----------



## Somnium (May 22, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> Ok, color me confused. What the fuck even is vanilla in this sense? Call me uneducated in.. sexual things, but someone please, without going into too many details, what does it mean to be "vanilla" in this sense?



Doing only as much as the reproduction requires. Everything else can be called a fetish


----------



## Luku_Zuku (May 22, 2016)

All#the#fuR said:


> Plain sex





Somnium said:


> Doing only as much as the reproduction requires. Everything else can be called a fetish


Oh well then. I might as well be the flower. Thank you, by the way.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 22, 2016)

Honestly, if you want to know anybody's sexual predilections in this community you need only visit their furaffinity favourites.


----------



## simba86 (May 22, 2016)

not really, besides what is normally considered attractive I guess, nothing extreme
I'm more after personality and character, especially when it comes to furry things, character depth,personality , who the character is and how they think and act are what I really enjoy
and when they have a beautiful pair of eyes I find that really attractive, 
and when those eyes are behind a pair of glasses!
Girls in glasses are one of the things I REALLY love, don't ask me why, been that way for decades.


----------



## brawlingcastform (May 22, 2016)

Um...most of my fetishes tend to revolve around expansion (mainly in the breast area), but I guess I haven't thought of what species I would have a thing for. I suppose zebra could be a start.


----------



## MaliaXO (May 22, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> Honestly, if you want to know anybody's sexual predilections in this community you need only visit their furaffinity favourites.


What are these favorites yall keep mentioning?


----------



## Saiko (May 22, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> Honestly, if you want to know anybody's sexual predilections in this community you need only visit their furaffinity favourites.


Not if they keep the mature/adult favorites private. 

Edit: Ugh, how do you disable the auto emoji bullshit? If I wanted one there, I'd have added one.


----------



## Harbinger (May 22, 2016)

I think the concept of knotting is pretty fucking romantic, being like literally stuck together for a while, plus flexibility to lick where no human has licked before is pretty neat.

And paws are nice...


----------



## Somnium (May 22, 2016)

Harbinger said:


> I think the concept of knotting is pretty fucking romantic, being like literally stuck together for a while, plus flexibility to lick where no human has licked before is pretty neat.
> 
> And paws are nice...



oh yea and they make the best creampies ever, period.


----------



## Gryffe (May 22, 2016)

As for myself, I have a fetish for human transforming into (anthro)animals. Don't ask why, I don't even know myself :c Apart from that, I'm not into any other fetishes. Even inflation looks gross to me despite being a subgenre of transformation. There's a couple of artists that share the same kink, and I'm following them with attention. Honestly, it's even what drove me in the furry fandom in the first place, so I guess it's a good thing then ?


----------



## Birdbf (May 22, 2016)

Oviposition. 

I feel dirty.

(also, paws and bird feetsies are super cute.)


----------



## Fallowfox (May 22, 2016)

MaliaXO said:


> What are these favorites yall keep mentioning?



On people's fur affinity mainsite pages, there is a pane for all the artworks they have added to their favourites gallery.


----------



## Storok (May 22, 2016)

just keep your fetishes  away from me  i am ok with you having one as long as you dont chase me with it


----------



## Fallowfox (May 22, 2016)

Storok said:


> just keep your fetishes  away from me  i am ok with you having one as long as you dont chase me with it



My fetish is keeping my fetishes away from you.


----------



## Storok (May 22, 2016)

simba86 said:


> Girls in glasses are one of the things I REALLY love, don't ask me why, been that way for decades.


*@Moderator-Gazelle*? wow thats some... fetish :V


----------



## Nendakitty (May 22, 2016)

size difference is my big love honestly, even in real life, but im fairly short so taller partners are great, but in artwork i enjoy it when characters are significantly smaller than their partner, not micro macro, but a good size difference c: oh and chubby furs (not obese but belly wobbles are cute)

ahh other furry stuff, i guess vanilla by furry standards but a lil roughness and pet play is another love of mine, not too freaky though, im not crazy into most furry fetishes, some are really uncomfortable such as and not limited to: cub/babyfur, inflation, hyper, EXTREME obese/thin furs (obesity and anorexia isnt beautiful), vore, idk loads, some furry specific fetishes are strange


----------



## Wither (May 22, 2016)

Storok said:


> *@Moderator-Gazelle*? wow thats some... fetish :V


I'm sure they appreciate it, too. :v


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 22, 2016)

I find it funny this topic was fine,but the straight up Dildo topic was locked when we had a bad dragon topic not too long ago.
Lmao.
___________

I like Micro stuff,but I don't get off to it.  :V


----------



## Somnium (May 22, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I find it funny this topic was fine,but the straight up Dildo topic was locked when we had a bad dragon topic not too long ago.
> Lmao.
> ___________
> 
> I like Micro stuff,but I don't get off to it.  :V



how could I missed a such thread.. show me!


----------



## Storok (May 22, 2016)

Meet @Somnium the most furry sex adict on the internet I rate him 622/621


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 22, 2016)

Somnium said:


> how could I missed a such thread.. show me!


Dude you posted in the Dildos topic.  :V
Just search bad dragon here on the forum and you'll find plenty of topics.


----------



## Somnium (May 22, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Dude you posted in the Dildos topic.  :V
> Just search bad dragon here on the forum and you'll find plenty of topics.



oh well, forgive me for my bad memory


----------



## Storok (May 22, 2016)

Somnium said:


> oh well, forgive me for my bad memory


@Somnium "when BD-toys make you loose your mind" the movie


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 22, 2016)

I am scareds of this forum sometimes owo


----------



## Storok (May 22, 2016)

Elohiim_Koshiiri said:


> I am scareds of this forum sometimes owo


Me too brother, me too


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 22, 2016)

Somnium said:


> oh well, forgive me for my bad memory


It's all good,I can barely remember what I ate last week let alone what people are talking about dicks on the forum lol.


----------



## Matcha (May 22, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> My fetish is keeping my fetishes away from you.


why did i laugh so hard at this


----------



## Storok (May 22, 2016)

Matcha said:


> why did i laugh so hard at this


Because he gets horny by keeping you as far away from me as he can


----------



## The Question Guy (May 22, 2016)

Threads like these give prepubescents suicidal thoughts...........okay, that was a bit edgy


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 22, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Doing only as much as the reproduction requires. Everything else can be called a fetish


I'd argue that a slight foot fetish and light bdsm could be considered vanilla in a furry sense.


----------



## ZacAttackk (May 22, 2016)

I love me some manly musk ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Simo (May 22, 2016)

rhansen23 said:


> knotting and pup play



Same here! Very much love pup-play, along with my latex pup-gear: bodysuit, mask, paws, collar, leash. It lends to a very cozy, immersive dimension that I've come to very much enjoy. Plus, it feels nice and snug, almost like you're getting a whole-body hug, just wearing it. Then, afterwards, it feels very relaxing, the soft pressure, heat and (orgasmic) 'release' leave you feeling like you've had the world's best massage. So that's my main fetish, more of a material preference...I'd love a fur-suit, but not for actual yiffing, just to wear out and about...too much potential cleanup, otherwise!

Diapers, turds, pee, pain, stuff that hurts??? Nope! Not for me, just like to be a bouncy, playful pup/critter, with maybe a tad of light bondage.





Ricky said:


> I would say so
> 
> I mean, aside from just the fursuit and furry porn thing, I've been attracted to cartoons (yes, sexually) waaaaay before I ever was to people.



This reminds me how much I'd love some of the other latex critter suits made by Squeak Latex...very cartoony. Saw a few being worn at the last con, and they had me giggling. Someday, I'll have 'em do a custom skunk suit!


----------



## Wither (May 22, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> I'd argue that a slight foot fetish and light bdsm could be considered vanilla in a furry sense.


Funny how vanilla is almost subjective when it should be objective.


----------



## Zipline (May 22, 2016)

I was worried when I first made this thread that 1. people would be too embarrassed to post their secrets. And 2. People would laugh at my fetish. I was very embarrassed to tell other furs I like the fatties. Thanks furs!


----------



## Wither (May 22, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I was worried when I first made this thread that 1. people would be too embarrassed to post their secrets. And 2. People would laugh at my fetish. I was very embarrassed to tell other furs I like the fatties. Thanks furs!


I'm more surprised it was taken even remotely serious and not locked.


----------



## Simo (May 22, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I was worried when I first made this thread that 1. people would be too embarrassed to post their secrets. And 2. People would laugh at my fetish. I was very embarrassed to tell other furs I like the fatties. Thanks furs!



I was happy to see the thread. It's a good thing not to feel ashamed of the things you like, so long as it's not hurting others.

Whether you have a lotta fetishes or are totally vanilla, I can't see any advantage in being ashamed of the matter.


----------



## Zipline (May 22, 2016)

Wither said:


> I'm more surprised it was taken even remotely serious and not locked.



We blinded them with our sexiness and they got confuzzled.


----------



## Wither (May 22, 2016)

Simo said:


> I was happy to see the thread. It's a good thing not to feel ashamed of the things you like, so long as it's not hurting others.
> 
> Whether you have a lotta fetishes or are totally vanilla, I can't see any advantage in being ashamed of the matter.


It's less about being ashamed and more about having no reason to share them in a public space. 
But I guess it doesn't really matter?


----------



## Simo (May 22, 2016)

Wither said:


> It's less about being ashamed and more about having no reason to share them in a public space.
> But I guess it doesn't really matter?



Well, I reckon' it seems OK to share them as they seem to be such a hot topic among furries, one way or the other.
Plus, I find it interesting, to see what others like. If anyone doesn't wanna read such a thread, nothing _forces_ them to, so it doesn't bother me.

Personally, I dislike guns and violence, and find them far too glorified in TV, films and video-games, so I just avoid threads dedicated to those topics.

I respect that it's a public space, but it's also one where nobody makes me read everything in it.


----------



## Wither (May 22, 2016)

Simo said:


> Well, I reckon' it seems OK to share them as they seem to be such a hot topic among furries, one way or the other.
> Plus, I find it interesting, to see what others like. If anyone doesn't wanna read such a thread, nothing _forces_ them to, so it doesn't bother me.
> 
> Personally, I dislike guns and violent behavior, so I just avoid threads dedicated to topics like guns, weapons and fighting.
> ...


I guess that's fair enough. 
Also, I'll fite u, mate


----------



## Simo (May 22, 2016)

Wither said:


> I guess that's fair enough.
> Also, I'll fite u, mate




Sounds good!

But I'll win by spraying! Though many birds have a poor sense of smell, so maybe not. Well, at least you'll be easy to sniff out, from a mile away


----------



## Distorted (May 22, 2016)

Why would I tell you something so personal? I mean I don't have any fetishes. But if I did, not really saying that I do, than I suppose I would say so in such a setting. I'd probably say something like I have a fixation on bellies for some odd reason, and it leads me into questionable fetishes. Stuff like vore and fat fur and expansion and pregnancy but not really that one cause I found it weird. That's what I would say I think, yeah. 

And I'd probably go on to say that in trying to make sense of why I had such attractions, and from what I learned in 2+ years of therapy, that I seem to have issues with control and being repressed for so many years. And that I seemed to work out those frustrations through overeating and learned to associate the act with sexual gratification. And in being carried away in my thoughts, I would probably admit that I've had sexual fantasies of eating random people and just biting others. 

But that would be very strange. I wouldn't dare admit such things in a forum, even if I had the buffer of anonymity on my side. I mean that would make me rather strange, and to be honest I'm strange enough.


----------



## Zipline (May 22, 2016)

Distorted said:


> Why would I tell you something so personal? I mean I don't have any fetishes. But if I did, not really saying that I do, than I suppose I would say so in such a setting. I'd probably say something like I have a fixation on bellies for some odd reason, and it leads me into questionable fetishes. Stuff like fat fur and expansion but not really that one cause I found it weird. That's what I would say I think, yeah.



Woo fellow fatty lover!  Go team! They are so soft and cute! X3


----------



## Multoran (May 23, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oh, I'm fairly certain @Fallowfox would argue that.


Well, that's his problem.


----------



## Multoran (May 23, 2016)

*Yep.*
Zoophiles _*all*_ up in here.
"Knotting is romantic" "Best creampie ever" holy shit, I feel like I've walked into the forum version of GayBeast.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (May 23, 2016)

Because the forum's content limit is PG-13, I am going to close this topic.  A thread of this sort should not have been set-up with the forum's current maturity limit.


----------

